# Drehgeber ungenauigkeit



## Anaconda55 (6 November 2009)

Hallo,

ich werte an einem Drehgeber A und B jeweils positive und negative Flanke aus, jedoch wenn ich von Lichtschranke 1 zu Lichtschranke 2 messe ist der Wert jedesmal unterschiedlich/ungenau zwischen 0-8 Inkrementen. Welche Ursache kann dies haben?


----------



## HPE (6 November 2009)

Wie werden denn die Signale ausgewertet -  an normalen Digitaleingängen einer SPS oder mittels einer Zählerbaugruppe?


----------



## Anaconda55 (6 November 2009)

Kann man so oder so machen, aktuell über die Zählerbaugruppe ...


----------



## Larry Laffer (6 November 2009)

Hallo,
ich glaube, dass HPE das so nicht gemeint hat ...
Wie machst du denn die Messung des Abstandes ? Die Lichtschranken werden doch wohl in der SPS ausgewertet und dort auch die Messung gestartet/gestoppt. Für mich wäre 8 Inkremente hier durchaus der Einfluß der Zykluszeit der SPS - also wann wird die Lichtschranke erkannt ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Anaconda55 (6 November 2009)

Hallo,

wenn der Abstand konstant bleiben würde ja aber er schwankt zwischen 0 bis 8 Inkrementen.
Die SPS hat eine feste Zykluszeit von 400 Mikrosekunden.
Die SPS ist schnell genug ...

Kann es sein das der Drehgeber defekt ist?


----------



## HPE (6 November 2009)

Vielen Dank LL, darauf wollte ich auch hinaus. Vielleicht kann man ja die Lichtschranke direkt auf Eingänge der Zählerkarte legen und damit die Tor-Funktion des Zählers steuern.

Gruss HPE


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 November 2009)

Anaconda,
gemeint ist wie du deine Messung startest bzw. beendest. Wenn deine 
Lichtschranken auf normale Digitale Eingänge gehen, wird es umso 
ungenauer je schneller das Teil daran vorbeifährt. Da können 8 inkremente
wenig sein.
Dann kommt noch dazu streuen Lichtschranken auch ein wenig.
Vieviel sind denn deine 8 inkremente, sind das mm, 1/10mm oder 1/100mm?


----------



## Anaconda55 (6 November 2009)

Nein, die Lichtschranken sind ja aktuell nur zum Testen da.
Es wird später nur mit einer LS getriggert und dann bei einer bestimmten Postion eine Aktion ausgeführt. Jedoch ist hier auch immer der Versatz von 8 inc zu erkennen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 November 2009)

wie du schon selber erkannt hast, können bestimmte Zählbaugruppen
durch einen Latcheingang, den aktuellen zählerstand speichern.
Alternativ währe auch eine Alarmbearbeitung möglich. Das heißt du legst
deine Lichtschranken auf Alarmeingänge und machst eine Auswertung im
OB40.


----------



## Anaconda55 (6 November 2009)

1 increment sind 0,32 mm

Aber dann sollte die Streuung der LS konstant bleiben?


----------



## HPE (6 November 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ... eine Auswertung im
> OB40.


 
Zykluszeit ist 400 Mikrosekunden. Ob wir es híer mit einer Siemens SPS zu tun haben?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 November 2009)

nein davon würde ich nicht umbedingt ausgehen, es kommt immer darauf
an was für eine LS es ist. Laserlichtschranke ist bestimmt genauer wie
eine andere. Ich würde mir mal die Technischen Daten anschauen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 November 2009)

HPE schrieb:


> Zykluszeit ist 400 Mikrosekunden. Ob wir es híer mit einer Siemens SPS zu tun haben?


 
hast du auch wieder recht, man ist so Siemens vernagelt


----------



## Larry Laffer (6 November 2009)

ich rekapituliere das jetzt mal ...
- wir haben eine schnelle SPS (Zykluszeit 400 uS) 
- wir haben eine Ungenauigkeit von 8 Inkrementen - dabei ist 1 Inkr. = 0,32 mm also sind 8 Inkr. dann 2,56 mm - das wäre für mich sehr viel ...
- was haben wir für eine Lichtschranke ? Reaktionszeit - Schalt-Hysterese ?
- wer gibt die Zählung frei ? Vermutlich die SPS - nimmt die SPS auch die Lichtschranke direkt entgegen ?
- was ist für ein Inkr.Geber im Einsatz ? (Impulse / Umdr.)

@Anaconda:
für mich sieht es im Augenblick ein bißchen so aus, als wenn deine Ungenauigkeit aus dem Umfeld deiner Messung kommt ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Blockmove (6 November 2009)

Welche Geschwindigkeit liegt hier überhaupt zu grunde?

Welche Wiederholgenauigkeit bringt die Lichtschranke
Wie genau ist das Werkstück positioniert?
Welche Schaltfrequenz hat die Lichtschranke? (Es gibt Exemplare mit NUR 1kHz)
Welche Eingangsverzögerung hat der Eingang?

Normalerweiser würd ich fast sagen, dass dein Ergebnis in dem zu erwartenten Rahmen liegt.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## Anaconda55 (6 November 2009)

> - wir haben eine schnelle SPS (Zykluszeit 400 uS)


Richtig



> - wir haben eine Ungenauigkeit von 8 Inkrementen - dabei ist 1 Inkr. = 0,32 mm also sind 8 Inkr. dann 2,56 mm - das wäre für mich sehr viel ...


Für mich auch



> - was haben wir für eine Lichtschranke ? Reaktionszeit - Schalt-Hysterese ?


Gabellichtschranke, Schaltfrequenz 4000Hz



> wer gibt die Zählung frei ? Vermutlich die SPS - nimmt die SPS auch die Lichtschranke direkt entgegen ?


Ja die SPS



> was ist für ein Inkr.Geber im Einsatz ? (Impulse / Umdr.)


Wachendorff ABN Geber 1024 INC pro Umdrehung


----------



## vierlagig (6 November 2009)

9 fragezeichen, zwei antworten ... ich denke die grundlagen für eine ursachenforschung sind mehr als ausreichend gelegt ...


----------



## Anaconda55 (6 November 2009)

> Welche Wiederholgenauigkeit bringt die Lichtschranke


LS Auflösung Durchmesser 0,5 mm



> Wie genau ist das Werkstück positioniert?


Werkstück ist mechanisch immer 100% genau an der selben Position



> Welche Schaltfrequenz hat die Lichtschranke? (Es gibt Exemplare mit NUR 1kHz)


4000kHz



> Welche Eingangsverzögerung hat der Eingang?


<70  µs


----------



## zotos (6 November 2009)

Ich würde ja auch davon ausgehen das es sich um eine Hardware-Sache handelt. Aber dennoch würde mich die Auswertung interessieren. Ich habe mal eine kleine Auswertung geschrieben vielleicht hilft es ja weiter:
http://sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=106883&postcount=8


----------



## Anaconda55 (6 November 2009)

Die Auswertung macht das Modul -> Hardware
Und ich habe ja auch einen ABN Geber d.h. ich bekomme pro Umdrehung einen Impuls.

Und das Ergebnis stimmt genau mit den A und B Kanälen überein ...


----------



## Larry Laffer (6 November 2009)

... du bekommst pro Umdrehung 1 Impuls ? Also ist der Geber mit einer Übersetzung 1 : 1024 an die Transport-Einrichtung gekoppelt ?
Irgendwie passt das für mich nicht so recht ... Schreib bitte mal etwas mehr zu deiner Hardware ...


----------



## Anaconda55 (6 November 2009)

Auf dem N Kanal bekomme ich pro Umdrehung einen Impuls

Auf dem A Kanal 1024 pro Umdrehung ...

Ich habe das ganze jetzt auchnochmal per Software ausgewertet und erhalte das gleich Ergebnis ...


----------



## Grubba (6 November 2009)

Ok, jetzt will ich auch mal..

Wenn Dein Geber 1024 Inkremente pro U macht, und Du bei jeder Flanke weiterzählst (bzw. zurückzählst) erhältst Du eine Vierfachauswertung, d.h. pro Inkrement des Gebers bekommst Du vier Flanken.

Siehe..


> ich werte an einem Drehgeber A und B jeweils positive und negative Flanke aus.....


 
Somit würde Dein Fehler nur bei 0 bis 2 Inkrementen liegen. Das liegt doch im Bereich des möglichen.

Kontrollier doch mal Deinen Zählerstand nach einer kompletten Geberumdrehung. Sinds dann 1024 oder 4096?


----------



## bike (6 November 2009)

Also ich würde mit dem N Signal den Zähler wieder abgelichen, da sich sonst jeder Fehler aufaddiert.
So machen es auch die  NC Maschinen.

bike


----------



## Anaconda55 (6 November 2009)

@ bike: Die A und B Inkremente stimmen ja mit der N Flanke überein.

Selbstverständlich habe ich bei der 4-Fachauswertung 4096


----------



## Larry Laffer (6 November 2009)

... da wir hier ja nicht so richtig weiterkommen ...
Wie viele Impulse liegen denn zwischen 2 steigenden Flanken der Lichtschranke ?
Was willst du denn eigenlich (in welcher Hardware-Konstellation - das hatte ich schon gefragt) vermessen ?

Gruß
LL


----------



## Anaconda55 (6 November 2009)

Bei dem Testaufbau mit den 2 Lichtschranken sind ca.  Incremente 5000 Incremente dazwischen bei 4-fach Auswertung.

Vermessen werden später Muttern die auf einem Band liegen.

Bei positiver Flanke wird gemessen, bei fallender Flanke wird gestoppt, der Durchmesser ermittelt und in in Array gespeichert.

Bei 1200 Incrementen später wird ein Kameratrigger ausgelöst ...

Eine Mutter hat ungefähr einen Durchmesser von 150 Incrementen ...


----------



## Solaris (6 November 2009)

ist denn der Eingang der von der Lichtschranke getriggert wird auch schön schnell oder nur ein Standard-Eingang mit 3ms Mindestsignallänge?

Gruß Soli


----------



## bike (6 November 2009)

Anaconda55 schrieb:


> @ bike: Die A und B Inkremente stimmen ja mit der N Flanke überein.
> 
> Selbstverständlich habe ich bei der 4-Fachauswertung 4096



Also dann hast du ja eine tatsächliche Ungenauigkeit von 2 Inkrementen, korrekt? Das sind 0,64 mm nach deinen Angaben.
Du hast zwei Lichtschranken, macht eine Lichtschranke nur 1 Inkrement, dann hast du deine 2 Inkremente.
Diese Ungenauigkeit kann bzw ist bei dem Signal einer Lichtschranke immer drin.
Wenn du genauer werden musst, dann z.B Übersetzung ändern oder schnelle Laserlichtschranke einsetzen.
Welche Genauigkeit willst du denn erreichen? 

bike


----------



## Anaconda55 (7 November 2009)

Nein, die Ungenauigkeit sind 8 Inkremente. Die Lichtschranke ist schnellgenug wir haben diese schon unabhängig vom Geber getestet.

Kann es sein das sich das Band auf der Strecke unterschiedlich dehnt und deswegen das Ergebnis verfälscht wird? Ist so etwas denkbar?


----------



## hausenm (7 November 2009)

Denkbar ja ABER Nur wenn das Band reversierbar ist UND die Beladung sich ändern kann. Bei Muttern ist das ehe unwahrscheinlich. Ich gehe davon aus den Transport läuft nur in eine Richtung. Mein Ansatz wäre über die Kopplung des Gebers nachzudenken- ist hier vielleicht ein Schlupf möglich? Wird das Band während der meßphase gestoppt (Video oder ähnliches)?
Gruß


----------



## Anaconda55 (7 November 2009)

Nein, das Band läuft in eine Richtung konstant. Jedoch ist zu einer vollen Umdrehung jeweils bis zu 10 ms Unterschied, das für mich heißt, das das Band nicht ganz Synchron läuft sondern leicht schwankt aber nicht für das Auge sichtbar ist ...

Kann das vielelicht die Ursache sein?
Aus meiner Sicht eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Blockmove (8 November 2009)

Anaconda55 schrieb:


> Nein, das Band läuft in eine Richtung konstant. Jedoch ist zu einer vollen Umdrehung jeweils bis zu 10 ms Unterschied, das für mich heißt, das das Band nicht ganz Synchron läuft sondern leicht schwankt aber nicht für das Auge sichtbar ist ...



Welche Bandgeschwindigkeit hast du eigentlich?
Ist die Abweichung abhängig von der Geschwindigkeit oder sind deine 8Inc davon unabhängig?

Bislang habe ich mit Zählerbaugruppen noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen 
gemacht. Allerdings kann die Ansteuerung von Tor bzw. Trigger manchmal etwas "Bastelarbeit" erfordern. Hierfür musst ich doch tatsächlich schon mal den Lötkolben anheizen und 2 LS über Optokoppler an ein CMOS-FlipFlop hängen.  

Gruß
  Dieter
Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## bike (8 November 2009)

Anaconda55 schrieb:


> Nein, das Band läuft in eine Richtung konstant. Jedoch ist zu einer vollen Umdrehung jeweils bis zu 10 ms Unterschied, das für mich heißt, das das Band nicht ganz Synchron läuft sondern leicht schwankt aber nicht für das Auge sichtbar ist ...
> 
> Kann das vielelicht die Ursache sein?
> Aus meiner Sicht eigentlich nicht.



Ist der Drehgeber direkt oder indirekt angebaut?
Das heisst ist dein Drehgeber am Motor oder am Band?

Wie hast du die Lichtschranken getestet?

Ich würde an der Stelle der Lichtschranken ein Initiator bauen, der auf das Band schaut. Dann ein Metallstück aufkleben. Dann das Band laufen lassen und die Zeit messen und mit den Inkrementen vergleichen. Wenn das stimmt, dann das Band mehrmals dazwischen stoppen und beschleunigen und wieder vergleichen. Es kann sein, dass das Band beim Anlauf Schlupf entwickelt oder das Produkt, wenn es von der Lichtschranke erfasst wird,  auf dem Band sich verschiebt und daher es zu den fehlenden Inkremente kommt.

bike


----------



## Anaconda55 (8 November 2009)

Die Lcihtschranke wurde gestestet und das Metalstück verschiebt sich nicht aus diesem Grund:

Wir haben die Lichtschranke direkt an der Triggerposition eingebaut und Muttern durchlaufen lassen.

An der Triggerposition ist eine Kamera wo wir dann genau gesehen haben und mit dem System gemessen haben das keine Abweichung mehr besteht ...


Das Band ist ein Stahlband mit löchern das über eine Antriebsscheibe läuft. Hinter dieser Antriebsscheibe ist der Geber befestigt.


----------



## bike (8 November 2009)

Anaconda55 schrieb:


> Die Lcihtschranke wurde gestestet und das Metalstück verschiebt sich nicht aus diesem Grund:
> 
> Wir haben die Lichtschranke direkt an der Triggerposition eingebaut und Muttern durchlaufen lassen.
> 
> ...


Also eine direkte Messung. Dann ist es doch völlig egal wie schnell das Band läuft, du bekommt den Trigger und nach x Inkrementen hast du die Position erreicht. So die Theorie .
Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe ist aber die Position unter der Kamera um bis zu 8 Inc verschoben.
Addireen sich die 8 Inc bei mehreren Messung auf oder gehen die auch nach Minus?

Wenn du mechanischen Schlupf ausschliessen kannst und der Geber in der Kupplung kein Spiel hat, gehen mir die Ideen aus. 
Ausser du hast ein Problem mit dem Tigger deiner Kamera, dass da irgendwelche Unterschiede sind.

bike


----------



## Anaconda55 (8 November 2009)

> lso eine direkte Messung. Dann ist es doch völlig egal wie schnell das Band läuft, du bekommt den Trigger und nach x Inkrementen hast du die Position erreicht. So die Theorie .



Richtig! 



> Addireen sich die 8 Inc bei mehreren Messung auf oder gehen die auch nach Minus?



Die gehen auch ins Minus ...



> Ausser du hast ein Problem mit dem Tigger deiner Kamera, dass da irgendwelche Unterschiede sind.



Bei der direkten triggerung mit der LS unter der Kamera hat es funktioniert. Also kann man das auch ausschließen.

Ich gehe aber jetzt von folgenden aus:

Folgendes kann man ausschließen:

-SPS Hardware
-SPS Software
-Triggerlichtschranke
-Kamerastation
-Genauigkeit des Gebers

Es bleibt wohl nur noch die Mechanik über womit der Geber gekoppelt ist.
Seht ihr das auch so?


----------



## bike (8 November 2009)

Anaconda55 schrieb:


> Es bleibt wohl nur noch die Mechanik über womit der Geber gekoppelt ist.
> Seht ihr das auch so?


Ja, dann ist das so.  
Welche Art der Koppelung ziwschen Antriebsrad und Geber wird denn verwendet?


bike


----------



## Anaconda55 (8 November 2009)

Naja, ich bin zwar kein Mechaniker aber die Antriebsscheibe hat Stifte die in das Stahband greifen. Es steht auch in der Anleitung des Stahlbandes das diese Löcher/Raster im Stahlband nicht 100% ist sondern mit Versatz. Deswegen denke ich könnte es schon dadurch kommen.
Der Geber sitzt dann nach der Antriebsscheibe auf der Antriebswelle.

Ich denke es währe besser den Geber am Stahlband zu befestigen, wie man das ganze dann mechanisch umsetzt habe ich aber überhaupt keine Idee dazu. Kennt Ihr da vielleicht eine Möglichkeit? Oder schonmal sowas gesehen?


----------



## hausenm (8 November 2009)

Genau das habe ich mit "Kopplung" gemeint.
Ja das sehe ich auch so- als Alternative würde sich ein Reibrad anbieten. Bei einer Umlenk. Endwalze ein Rad installieren- welches an das Band gedrückt wird. Die Meßmethode wird davon nicht beeinflußt und die mgl. Differenzen in der Position der Antriebslöcher wäre dann ausgeschaltet.
Gru0
Michael


----------



## bike (8 November 2009)

Anaconda55 schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin zwar kein Mechaniker aber die Antriebsscheibe hat Stifte die in das Stahband greifen. Es steht auch in der Anleitung des Stahlbandes das diese Löcher/Raster im Stahlband nicht 100% ist sondern mit Versatz. Deswegen denke ich könnte es schon dadurch kommen.
> Der Geber sitzt dann nach der Antriebsscheibe auf der Antriebswelle.
> 
> Ich denke es währe besser den Geber am Stahlband zu befestigen, wie man das ganze dann mechanisch umsetzt habe ich aber überhaupt keine Idee dazu. Kennt Ihr da vielleicht eine Möglichkeit? Oder schonmal sowas gesehen?


Den Geber mitlaufen zu lassen auf dem Band ist auch nicht so einfach, da dann der Geber Schlupf aufbaut.
Ich würde den Geber an der Antriebswelle des Bandes montieren. Beim Anfahren wird das Spiel im Band ausgeglichen und dann sollte es funktionieren. Wenn der Geber an der Umlekrolle ist hast du das Problem vom Spiel in den Löchern.

Viel Erfolg

bike


----------



## Anaconda55 (8 November 2009)

Das gleiche Problem hab ich jetzt auch schon, da genau auf diese weise das Band angetrieben wird ...
Über die Löcher des Bandes und an der Antriebswelle sitz der Geber ...


----------



## bike (8 November 2009)

Uff, das ist schwer jetzt noch mehr Tipps zu geben.
Normal sollte, wenn das Band läuft, das Spiel in den Löchern ausgeglichen sein. 
Wird die Spannung des Bandes fest eingestellt oder hat es irgendwo eine Umlenkrolle?

Langsam wird es spannend dies Problem zu lösen  


bike


----------



## Anaconda55 (8 November 2009)

> Langsam wird es spannend dies Problem zu lösen :wink:


Auf jeden Fall kein leichter Fall ...

Die Spannung ist fest eingestellt.

Noch ein Ergebniss eines Test.

Wenn ich bei der Triggerlichtschranke eine Zeit starte die nach konstant 1,3s einen Trigger auslöst dann sind hier die gleichen Versätze (oder ziemlich die gleichen) in der Kamerastation zu erkennen als mit dem Inkrementalgeber.

Auch der Handshake zuer Kamerastation funktioniert konstant.
2ms Anfrage bis Antwort. Konstant.


----------



## bike (8 November 2009)

Anaconda55 schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei der Triggerlichtschranke eine Zeit starte die nach konstant 1,3s einen Trigger auslöst dann sind hier die gleichen Versätze (oder ziemlich die gleichen) in der Kamerastation zu erkennen als mit dem Inkrementalgeber.
> 
> Auch der Handshake zuer Kamerastation funktioniert konstant.
> 2ms Anfrage bis Antwort. Konstant.



Also dann ist ja unsere Suche bei der Mechanik der falsche Weg gewesen.
Welche PLC setzt du ein?
Ist es eine Siemens? Dann mal die Zeit OB verwenden für die Signale, dass du immer das selbe Zeitraster hast.

bike


----------



## Anaconda55 (8 November 2009)

B&R
Ich habe eine feste Zykluszeit von 400 us

Ich Messe die Zeit ja auch mit der SPS. Von dem her kann ich mir das ganze nicht vorstellen das es an der SPS oder an der Software liegt ...


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 November 2009)

Anaconda55 schrieb:


> B&R
> Ich habe eine feste Zykluszeit von 400 us
> 
> Ich Messe die Zeit ja auch mit der SPS. Von dem her kann ich mir das ganze nicht vorstellen das es an der SPS oder an der Software liegt ...


... aber nach genau dem hat es schon die ganze Zeit ausgesehen - ich bin auch immer noch der Meinung, dass es so ist ...


----------



## Superkater (9 November 2009)

Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem mit einem HTL Drehgeber. Da war nur das Antriebsrad des Gebers nicht stark genug auf das Förderband gespannt. Mit einer stärkeren Feder war der Fehler bereinigt.


----------



## Anaconda55 (13 November 2009)

Krauser schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem mit einem HTL Drehgeber. Da war nur das Antriebsrad des Gebers nicht stark genug auf das Förderband gespannt. Mit einer stärkeren Feder war der Fehler bereinigt.




Genau das war das Problem.
Immer diese Mechaniker, aber zuerst sind immer die Programmierer schuld


----------



## bike (13 November 2009)

bike schrieb:


> Den Geber mitlaufen zu lassen auf dem Band ist auch nicht so einfach, da dann der Geber Schlupf aufbaut.
> Ich würde den Geber an der Antriebswelle des Bandes montieren.



War dann dieser Hinweis offentsichtlich nicht so falsch.
Ich bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen, dass er Geber mit einer Kupplung mit der Welle verbunden ist.


Gut, wenn du Erfolg hattest.

bike


----------



## Anaconda55 (13 November 2009)

Naja,

ich hatte nur indirekt erfolg.
Ich musste ja nur der Mechanik beweisen das es an ihnen liegt.
Und die haben dann stillschweigend das Problem behoben.

Trotzdem danke für Deine Hilfe!


----------

